# Something to worry about?



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

When I was holding Emily I heard rumbling sounds and I think it was her stomach growling since it was really quiet and it was coming form her while she was walking around the couch. So I thought she was hungry and put her in her cage so she could rest eat and get some water if she wanted. She looked really sleepy so I held the food for her, she looked like she really wanted to eat it but she was really hesitant to touch it, the I finally got her to munch on a few seeds but she seemed really slow as if she wanted to eat but something was telling her not to, but her stomach kept growling (if it even was that :? ) and she looked like she wanted to just dig in! I'm worried she might be having pain when she eats that's why..... I might just be over reacting but this really worries me


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

Omg that's really scary/unusual. Maybe take her to the vet?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I almost seem to think I recall another thread on someone else's birdy tummy growling. This sounds very familiar. I found it .. it was a thread by xxxSpikexxx a few years ago. (I read back on some threads) Anway, he had a bird that had what he thought was a grumbly tummy. Everyone thought maybe it was a noise that the bird had picked up and was mimicking. There was no follow up post to say if the bird had anything wrong. Maybe you could message xxxSpikexxx?


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok thanks for the tip and vet is kinda outta the question since were kinda broke  but I know she wasn't mimicking it but I'll ask


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope shes ok!


----------



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

awwww, hope she's gets better. I had a bit of a scare with my new baby last week after he refused to eat for 4 days straight and was practically at the point of passing out and puking up high ligher green goo and we couldn't take him to the vet since there was no car during the day and no emergency vets at night. Basically I kept him warm, moved his perch down and fed him water with a syringe with vitamin and mineral powder for birds dissolved in it to get his strength up.
Maybe try the basic stuff to care for her, if not try to find a animal society or something who will have a look at her without the cost? Good luck <3


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone :blush: I'm going to put her to bed now since it's getting late and well see how she is tomorrow  hope everything is ok


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would just watch her for now. You may be reading into her behavior with the food bowl because you're feeling anxious. I have had several birds that actually growl, as something of a territorial noise. You might be hearing something like that?


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

I guess we will just have to wait till tomorrow to see, hope everything is ok with her, I can't lose her! but I'm probrably just being over dramatic (I hope )


----------

